# A Schwinn Public Service Announcement...



## rfeagleye (Aug 22, 2016)

Do NOT buy this is you want a functioning Schwinn Overload Tube for your 5-Speed bike:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/172280320623

This is just a hollow tube made to LOOK like an overload tube. I had a hilarious exchange with this seller...I asked if it has a spring in it like the originals. He replies that it has no spring, but they do "function" however. Well you see, without the spring it doesn't "function" at all.

I reply that it doesn't function without the spring, give a brief explanation of what it does for the bike, and that his would then be just for show. I get another reply that he has one on his Apple Krate and it "works" great. Again, it doesn't WORK without the spring.

Guy is too funny. He is determined to not say it is just a hollow tube that is for show. He's sold a few, hope you guys didn't buy one.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up Rob!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 22, 2016)

Maybe when he packs a lil something in this "overload tube" and smokes it, he _thinks_ it functions?


----------

